

The Five Orders of Ignorance  - prakash
http://209.85.175.104/search?q=cache:7LZ_aMQV3x8J:www-plan.cs.colorado.edu/diwan/3308-07/p17-armour.pdf+%22The+five+orders+of+ignorance%22&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3
PDF version is here:
www-plan.cs.colorado.edu/diwan/3308-07/p17-armour.pdf
======
prakash
PDF version is here: www-plan.cs.colorado.edu/diwan/3308-07/p17-armour.pdf

~~~
staunch

        http://www-plan.cs.colorado.edu.scribd.com/diwan/3308-07/p17-armour.pdf
    

errr..I mean:

[http://scribd.com/slurp?url=www-
plan.cs.colorado.edu/diwan/3...](http://scribd.com/slurp?url=www-
plan.cs.colorado.edu/diwan/3308-07/p17-armour.pdf)

:-D

------
aggieben
If everyone understood these things and could think clearly about them, CMMI
would just be a bad dream, rather than a productivity nightmare.

